# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Online конкурсы форума и МОД ИНКУ >  Внимание! Конкурс! (Апрель 2010 года.)

## Худсовет

Уважаемые Фотошоперы.

Приглашаем Вас принять участие в творческом Конкурсе

посвященном *памяти Пола Билхода (Paul Bilhaud)*

http://www.utoronto.ca/tsq/18/sklorz18.shtml

Правила проведения конкурса:
1. Конкурс проводится администрацией форума.
2. Принять участие в конкурсе может любой зарегистрированный пользователь форума.
3. Работа должна строго соответствовать условиям конкурса.
4. Каждый автор может предоставить не более трех вариантов.
*5. Готовые работы авторы направляют личным сообщением в Худсовет. Худсовет публикует работу в дополнительно созданной теме анонимно, без указания автора.*
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131447 
6. При выполнении работы необходимо соблюдать рамки приличия, эстетической и художественной допустимости.
7. Работы будут оцениваться конкурсным жюри на закрытом заседании Худсовета и обычным пользовательским голосованием (спасибками). 
8. По результатам пользовательского голосования будет определена работа-победитель конкурса по итогам пользовательского голосования. По результатам работы жюри будет определена работа-победитель конкурса. Авторы указанных работ будут награждены памятными наградами, предоставленными администрацией форума.
9. Конкурсные работы принимаются с 21.03.2010 г. по 15.04.2010 г. Подведение итогов конкурса состоится 18.04.2010 г.

Правила публикации конкурсных работ:
Готовые работы направляются в виде личного сообщения в Худсовет в виде изображения размером 800Х600 и сопутствующей ссылки на изображение в полном объеме (1752 x 1168 точек). Худсовет публикует их в отдельной теме для последующего пользовательсвкого голосования.
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131447



Условия конкурса:
1. Исходная картина не должна подвергаться тотальному искажению, изменению масштаба, размера.
2. Возможно добавление ЛЮБЫХ предметов, пейзажей, изображений людей, животных и т.д.
3. Возможно применение ЛЮБЫХ технических возможностей Adobe Photoshop и других подобных программ, за исключением анимированной картинки. Анимация станет темой одного из следующих конкурсов.
4. Результатом должно являться наличие исходного черного прямоугольника с ВНУТРЕННИМ наполнением.


Задание:



> «Ах, мне здесь душно, мне здесь жарко, могу ли я наконец открыть скобки» — (Альфонс Алле, «Штучки»)


Свобода творчества полная. Креатив рулит.

Скопируйте исходный файл. 

[IMG]http://*********org/343994m.jpg[/IMG]
(прямая ссылка на изображение:
http://*********org/343994.jpg )
Проявите творческую смекалку и наполните содержанием данное полотно. Одной надписи будет недостаточно. Используйте фантазию, кисти, ластик, картинки из нета, собственные фото. Результат должен удивить.

Удачи.

----------


## Худсовет

*Пользователь* пишет:



> вау!!! супер!!! только я торможу  берем за основу черный квадрат и творим абсолютно все что угодно ... по сути в итоге получаем картину с черным фоном! разъясните мне пожалуйста


Почти верно. Почитайте Статью. Откройте обсуждение в Теме. Или просто представьте себе - что ЗАКРАСИЛ Казимир, и что до того ЗАКРАСИЛ бедняга Пол.
Дополнительно уточняю - в исходнике ЧЕРНЫЙ ПРЯМОУГОЛЬНИК. Правообладатели черных Квадратов могут спать спокойно.

----------


## Худсовет

Напоминаем:




> Готовые работы авторы направляют личным сообщением в Худсовет. Худсовет публикует работу в дополнительно созданной теме анонимно, без указания автора.
> http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=131447

----------


## Elena AzArt

:Aga:

----------

